# Übergänge Schlauch zu Rohr und Flansch



## Sucram (5. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mit der folgenden Aufgabenstellung nicht alleine stehen dürfte, hoffe ich, dass es dafür einfache "Standardlösungen" gibt.

Also... ich habe eine Pumpe (Aquamax 6000), deren mitgelieferte Tülle einen maximalen Durchmesser von 1 1/2 Zoll hat. Diese will ich mit einem UVC-Klärer verbinden, der auch einen 1 1/2 Zoll-Anschluss hat. Von dort soll es in den Selbstbau-Teichfilter gehen (Flansch ist noch nicht geordert).

Der Weg zwischen Pumpe und UVC-Klärer läuft überirdisch. Aus Stabilitätsgründen will ich den Weg im Wesentlichen mit einem DN50-HT-Rohr überbrücken. Eine Idee ist, von der Pumpe mit einem 38mm-Schlauch auf das DN50-Rohr zu gehen, das in den Teich ragt. Das ergibt die erste Frage:

1. Wie verbinde ich einen 38mm-Schlauch mit einem DN50-Rohr?

Wie ich hier auf Bildern gesehen habe, kann man einen 50mm-Schlauch auf ein DN50-Rohr stecken. Dann müsste ich folgende Aufgabe lösen:

2. Wie verbinde ich eine 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauchtülle mit einem 50mm-Schlauch, den ich anstelle des 38mm-Schlauches nehme? Oder: Wie verbinde ich einen 38mm-Schlauch mit einem 50mm-Schlauch?

Ersatzweise könnte ich auch einen 38mm-Schlauch im DN50/DN75-Rohr zwischen Pumpe und UVC-Klärer verlegen. Da es überirdisch läuft, habe ich aber Sorge, dass der Schlauch im Winter Schaden erleidet, da der Temperaturbereich meist ab -5°C beginnt. Außerdem würde ich gerne die doppelten Kosten vermeiden, es sei denn, die ganzen Fittinge kämen letztlich teurer.

Die Antworten auf die Fragen 1 und 2 lösen auch den Übergang vom Rohr zum UVC-Klärer. 
Wie verbinde ich diesen dann mit einem Flansch? Geplant war bisher ein 50er-Flansch, in den ein 50er-Rohr eingesetzt wird. Das ist dann das gleiche wie oben (1 1/2-Zoll-Schlauchtülle des UVC-Klärers auf 50er-Rohr des Filters).

Alternativ könnte ich einen zum 38mm-Schlauch passenden Flansch wählen:

3. Gibt es einen passenden Flansch für einen 38mm-Schlauch?

Seit einigen Tagen suche ich nach nach Lösungen mit passenden Fittingen, Reduzierstücken und weiß-der-Geier, und komme nur auf Lösungen, die mir unverhältnismäßig teuer erscheinen. Da ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass ich mal wieder viel zu kompliziert denke, wende ich mich an die Praktiker.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Übergänge Schlauch zu Rohr und Flansch*

..flexible Reduziermuffe  50 auf 38mm? Hanako-Koi?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Übergänge Schlauch zu Rohr und Flansch*

Hallo Marcus,

oder du guckst mal hier es gibt für alles eine Lösung. 


Übergangsnippel für UVC's und auch entsprechende Schlauchtüllen mit Klebemuffe


----------



## Sucram (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Übergänge Schlauch zu Rohr und Flansch*

Okay...

Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe, schlagt ihr vor, von dem 50er-Rohr mit einer Reduziermuffe (Klebemuffe  oder flexibel) auf einer 40er Durchmesser zu gehen und dort eine 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauchtülle mit 40er-Stutzen einzusetzen. Das heißt, dass ich sonst mit einem 38mm-Schlauch arbeite. Richtig?

Wie muss ich denn die Maß der Klebemuffe lesen? Mich verwirrt, dass es 2 Muffen gibt: Reduziermuffe 40/50x25mm und Reduziermuffe 40/50x32mm. Vermutlich sind beides keine Muffen, um von 50 auf 40 mm zu kommen, oder?

Wie macht es der Teichbauprofi eigentlich: Wird der Schlauch im Rohr verlegt, oder wird der Schlauch mit dem Rohr verbunden?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------

